# Accidentally Created Feminised Seeds



## Bruza (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi guys , a while ago i pulled off a crop or 36 cuttings , 18 blue cheese and 18 white widow , i had a hermaphrodite appear and DIDNT get him out in time and ended up with 36 pollenated plants!! Now....Since reading up on breeding involving hermies i decided to keep the seeds , and am now on my 3rd batch , just 9 plants per time , from seed , from the seeds i ended up with , and for you people who are GUTTED when you get a hermie (just as i was) DONT BE!! Theres an upside!!
If the plants you are growing are from CUTTINGS and you DO get the dreaded hermaphrodite in the crop it is lacking a fundemental thing!! The male chromazone!! The seeds resulting from pollenation will take trates from the mother or father (both genetic females) Meaning EVERY SEEDS A FEMALE!!!!!

Now on my 3rd batch of Royal Queen Seedbanks White Widow X Barneys Farm Blue Cheese ,9 plants a time , From Seed.......All Female!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 9, 2013)

:stoned:

how far are these in flower?...there is more to Femminizing seeds than just having a hermie open...lol...IMO..you made Hermie seeds

take care and be safe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 9, 2013)

Bruza said:
			
		

> Hi guys , a while ago i pulled off a crop or 36 cuttings , 18 blue cheese and 18 white widow , i had a hermaphrodite appear and DIDNT get him out in time and ended up with 36 pollenated plants!! Now....Since reading up on breeding involving hermies i decided to keep the seeds , and am now on my 3rd batch , just 9 plants per time , from seed , from the seeds i ended up with , and for you people who are GUTTED when you get a hermie (just as i was) DONT BE!! Theres an upside!!
> If the plants you are growing are from CUTTINGS and you DO get the dreaded hermaphrodite in the crop it is lacking a fundemental thing!! The male chromazone!! The seeds resulting from pollenation will take trates from the mother or father (both genetic females) Meaning EVERY SEEDS A FEMALE!!!!!
> 
> Now on my 3rd batch of Royal Queen Seedbanks White Widow X Barneys Farm Blue Cheese ,9 plants a time , From Seed.......All Female!!!!



I am sorry, but that is simply not true.  Seeds from a hermadite plant have a larger chance of themselves hermying and seeding your entire crop.


----------



## Bruza (Jan 9, 2013)

I also thought this and didnt expect the results hemp.....but 3 crops in , all fem turnout is more than luck lol , i have 1000s of seeds from this crop , im currently flowering 9 of them now in my gorilla tent under my 6inch cooltube 2 weeks in bloom , as for carrying hermie trates its a myth , the same mother plant that gave the cutting that hermie'd , is still mothering 100s of cuttings all are ok it was just the one that hermie'd!! this is all still new ground to me but i think you should look into how certain seedbanks create feminised seeds ......if the hermie was a male turn FEMALE....useless....BUT if the hermie was a true female...either induced into hermaphroditing via light , chemical or hormone stress or just pure accident like mine it hold no male chromazone....pollenating female flowers will result in seeding , all of witch have NO male chromazone resulting in a 99.98% female germination rate ......the myth seems to be between plain old grow your own smokers rather than truley enthusiatic growers , i to thought a few myths were true and have proven myself wrong.....ill do some pics of the current bloomers and up them later or sumthing  along with the resulting seeds


----------



## Bruza (Jan 9, 2013)

and im not here playing know it all multifarious im actually still unsure as to why ive ended up with these babys my only knowledge is havving grown for years , and im havving/had more a success rate from these resulting seeds than i had from my cuttings from mother!! genetically i would have thought if 1 cutting turned hermie , they all would have done , but no just the one turned! (stress or something?) im unsure , i cannot guarantee ANYTHING and even seedbanks dont 100 percent guarantee fems....its usually round 99.8% lol as im not a distributor or professional breeder i just started growing a plant or 2 and i just enjoy the gardening (the smokes a pirk to) it was all done by accident , but since that one cutting turned (over a year ago now) i read into it and between giberellic acid treatment , light stress , female hormones and plain accident i decided as the hermie WAS female that deformed/mutated to a hermie to keep the seeds and see if it was true...over a year and 3 crops (3rd flowering now) EVERY sees ive hatched has been female  .... thats statistically not impossible....but as statistically possible as winning the lotto the first time you buy a ticket if the seeds were unfeminised (standard) seeds ) and there no love lost between plain grow your own growers and truly enthusiastic growers just that some people go to great length and expense to make sure the plants are happy and its nothing to do with pot just the plants happiness mate


----------



## Bruza (Jan 9, 2013)

im sat looking at this screen mate , smoking some of the 2nd crop from oct.....flowering the 3rd and wondering how when ive plainly stated that i cannot guarantee anything and am quite unsure myself as to how i have ended up with the results and stock i have....proof is in the pudding witch again are near 3rd crops 2 weeks into flowering and looking hefty lol....some helpful advice as to why i have what i have and am having these results steadily a year on would have really been appreciated because like i said its all new ground to me but whatever bonsai trees you prune , whatever you say or do doesnt change the fact or results im having mate i know your a very experienced grower and breeder even ive checked , read up on your backcrossing so can you not see why or how ive ended up with these seeds with where they came from??  not 1 has shown hermaphrodie trates....fully flowered 2 crops of them , not a single hermie or even any 'bannana pods' on the sensi .......... 

the hermie that pollenated crop = royal queen seedbank white widow FEM (was cutting from mother plant 1 of 18 turned)

mother pollenated = barneys farm blue cheese FEM (all 18 FEM and ok just pollenated and seeded)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 9, 2013)

I am not saying that the seeds will not produce females.  I am saying that you have a far better chance of having more hermies when using seeds from hermie stock--the propensity is now bred into the seeds.  Chances are any small stress will produce more hermies.  In addition, IMO, it is people using hermie seeds that is resulting in more and more hermies.  I personally will not take the chance of getting a totally seeded crop because I missed a hermie.  Quality genetics are not that expensive.


----------



## Bruza (Jan 9, 2013)

hack breeding lol whatever its called results are kinda speaking and yea i have only decided to do 9 a time as they get a lot more than i originally thought yeild wise first lot i hatched 36 again all female from hatching then went to 9 pot IWS system and just 9 again in the same system this time , all have been and this 9 again are female , not 1 male not one hermie , i have roughly 2000 seeds left from the first original crop roughly id say i got like 3000 decent , plump seeds , gave a lot to a couple of mates who are also growing a couple , all again female!!  so ive done 54 of these seeds all hatched female , and theres a lot more with my friends few plants again all female , and a bloody good batch of blues coming off em to  so personally whats that .....a 54 to 0 female germination rate SO FAR and climbing until i get either a hermie or male lol

and i know genetics arn't expensive im growing a couple of my own personal faves as well as this lot , when i buy femm'd seeds though , allthough i do swear by them unless i own and clone the mother , they are kinda expensive for 5-10 GOOD seedbank seeds , im trying to learn more as the days go on and it really would be nice to have an idea how it actually all works as id be growing this strain regardless of the seeds being standard or FEM id just have to veg em until sex organs show obv and pull the males (witch is what i expected when i hatched the seeds made on my plants) the longer i go on and the more i flower the more im smiling obviously as im pulling no males , and no hermies , whats more i got 1000s lol  the first batch of 36 seeds i hatched was crazy overgrew the 2x2x2 tent as if it was plain white widow they were in to the point of bulging hence doing 9 a time now on the 2nd lot of 9 again massive plants 7 and half week vegged and theyre 2 weeks in 12/12 up to 5ft 5 allready  

I can see why its not worth the risk trying new things if they pose a threat to **** up or pollenate and ruin the other things you are doing , or how like you said certain trates can be carried down , my 3rd batch in is still trial and error stage and theres ALLWAYS something new to learn , but for those people like me who never intended a 'female turn male' hermie in there crop who KNOW their genetics ie whats feminised or a cutting from a feminised mother in their crop its kind of a silver lining to a black cloud to pull off a hell of a lot of seeds , the male chromazon is not present in female turn male hermaphrodites pollen....the backbone and genetics of the plant make the parents both female resulting in genetically female children , its also very plauseable that the hermapohrodie gene may have been passed down to none have shown any signs of mutating and i havent seen a single male flower/preflower on and seed hatched from that batch!!  

Im going to compile a kind of online journal over the next few weeks and ill upload what i have on the go now as well as all advice and knowledge is appreciated feminisation and breedings all new ground to me im sure if anything it'll intrest or have a few minds on here working away


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 9, 2013)

ostpicsworthless: ostpicsworthless: ostpicsworthless: ostpicsworthless: ostpicsworthless:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2013)

Damnt,,ya mean I threw away all my Feminized seeds cause I thought they would Hermie on me like thier mother did.:hubba:  Just kidden. 
I would never waste my time and take a chance on growing seeds like that cause the of the time it takes to grow good Weed, and the fact that good Genetics are cheap enough.Seeding my whole crop cause of a Hermie just aint something I willen to take a chance on. 
Good luck wit yur Fem (Hermie Seeds).:icon_smile:


----------



## Bruza (Jan 9, 2013)

lol i am compiling a few as we speak 4u2smoke  ... only joined earlier on give me chance ) , and no mate the first original crop was in a gorilla grow tent under 3 600watt cooltubes (6inch) linked into 6 inch duct outake and mountain air filter in 4 8 pot wilma systems clay pebbles for medium , using humbolt advanced hydro nutes on this 9 used simple ionic 3 part hydro before that , whats GPW? my power consumption is very high matey if that grams per watt i havent sat and worked it out i got just over 1500grams on the 36er and still get roughly the same with 9 plants!! my power bill at all properties is extremeley high though lol and thanks weedhopper at least you wished me luck i never intentionally pollenated them , it was a feminised cutting (cutting from a female mother) that hermied and it was DEVASTATING at the time  id have yanked all plants the first signs of hermies in any seeds i hatched and id toss the lot away and not waste my time or power lol  , but so far so good matey


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 9, 2013)

Its pretty simple Bruza, when feminized genetics are created an extremely stable female is forced to produce a male flower. Typically the pollen is then extracted and used to pollinate another stable female. It is not used to pollinate itself. These breeders try and maintain strict control and calculated environments to limit genetic sway and typical phenotype diversity. Your correct in that environmental stress (and hormonal altercation) will induce male flowering in female plants.

If however, your plant produces male flowers without any unintentional stress then most likely your carrying a hermaphroditic gene. Although the seeds are primarily female and expressing relatively stable phenotypes thus far, they will carry the unwanted gene with them, expressing it later in the life cycle or passing it on through genetics.

Point is, it depends if your plant was intentionally forced into producing a male flower OR a light leak and/or abnormal condition created the flower production unintentionally. If this is the case, and a problem has occurred within the grow room then maybe you do have the real deal - it's entirely possible. If it simply hermied out on you - it's only a matter of time until the phenotype expresses itself, maybe in those 3000 seeds, maybe in the next generation. 

Either way, unintentionally producing seeds rarely is anyones goal......:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 9, 2013)

cool..Ill wait for pics...maybe this would be best in the ..."Breeding" ...section?...:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 9, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> cool..Ill wait for pics...maybe this would be best in the ..."Breeding" ...section?...:48:



LOL--No. I don't really think it belongs in Breeding.  Planting hermy seeds, IMO, is in no way connected to breeding.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2013)

Belongs in the Hermie section.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah...okay...*Mutt *has a thread

Hermie Tracker...:giggle:



figured I would share a feminized seed


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2013)

Please save me some 4u. Ive always wanted some of those.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2013)

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2013)

:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 10, 2013)

That is so strange looking right there in the middle of that leaf.


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow, how did I miss this? Pretty laughable till Jman had to go and ruin it with those pesky things called FACTS. Damn you Jman.....


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 10, 2013)

i am with hamster cant belived i missed this we have been talking about this very thing over in the breeding section. the crasy horse has came lol.... just messing


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey bro if you are happy with the results then more power to ya, ya gotta love this plant!! An interesting thread, I love hearing about the weird and wonderful experiments we all have going on....   Keep it green man


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 3, 2013)

> Now on my 3rd batch of Royal Queen Seedbanks White Widow X Barneys Farm Blue Cheese ,9 plants a time , 2 weeks in From Seed.......All Female!!!!



just wait a couple weeks...


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Mar 3, 2013)

Briza say's, " im not a distributor or professional breeder i just started growing a plant or 2 and i just enjoy the gardening"   So, you have alot of experience growing, huh? Well, you are in over your head and are just the sort of source who is ruining viable strains with hermie's who produce hermie's.  Just stop it!


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Mar 4, 2013)

Bruza said:
			
		

> Hi guys , a while ago i pulled off a crop or 36 cuttings , 18 blue cheese and 18 white widow , i had a hermaphrodite appear and DIDNT get him out in time and ended up with 36 pollenated plants!!


 
Hello Bruza,

So you cut 36 clones to which one of them was from a male plant so you could make your own seeds obviously . {this is what you have stated bro} "you DIDNT get him out"

Ok now the funny part comes into it.
The father that you obviously cut from was where ?

 I'm curious brother why would anyone put a male clone in a room full of female clones ?
That'd be like throwing me into a room full of lesbians:banana: 

If the male supposedly pollenated via nanner
 The flowers would open before the nanner even grew and pollenate your  
other clones anyway

Are you a breeder ?:huh:

What a funky name : Blue White Cheese widow by BRUZA free samples :rofl:   

Cheers THC


----------

